# wanted: outboard jet motor



## semojetman (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a buddy with a nice boat and trailer with nothing hanging off the back.
He is looking for something under $4000
Nothing smaller than a 60/40.
He has a 27" transom


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 14, 2014)

Eberlin or trout n sons may have something pop up..

https://www.eberlinboats.com/motors.htm

https://www.trouttandsons.com/AquaBoss2/aq-listings.php?category=&make=&model=+%5B+All+Models+%5D&s=make+ASC&p=25


----------

